# Who built this??



## schwinnman67 (Jan 22, 2015)

I owned this bike in about 1982. I bought it missing the fenders and seat. I later bought a girls bike and stripped all  the missing parts (and better parts) from it. I later put 26x 2.125 wide white walls on it (the rubbed the fender braces). In a dumb move, I sold it and bought a slightly rough Schwinn Typhoon. 

I never figured out who made this...


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 22, 2015)

I believe that was Murray built. Built for JC Penny? 

http://oldroads.com/arch/pic1_1120.html


----------



## schwinnman67 (Jan 23, 2015)

Thanks GT!!

I wouldn't mind finding one like it again someday...


----------



## partsguy (Feb 14, 2015)

JC Penny Foremost, built by Murray, from around 1964 - 1967. This was JC Penny's version of the popular Sears Spaceliner, also built by Murray.


----------

